# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Guadiana >  Las lluvias obligan a abrir las compuertas de los embalses de Valuengo y Brovales

## F. Lázaro

10.03.13 - 08:35 - PAULA DÍAZ 

JEREZ DE LOS CABALLEROS

Las continuas lluvias caídas durante los últimos días y especialmente el jueves, obligaron a abrir todas las compuertas del embalse de Valuengo próximo a Jerez de los Caballeros y del que se abastece esta población. Dicha circunstancia supuso el desembalse de una gran cantidad de agua, en torno a unos 11 hectómetros cúbicos, algo más de la mitad de la capacidad de este embalse, según datos aportados por personal de vigilancia de esta presa.

La situación motivó también que el badén próximo a la pedanía de La Bazana permaneciera cortado. El viernes se mantuvo abierta la compuerta central del embalse de Valuengo para garantizar el nivel de seguridad. Por lo que respecta al pantano de Brovales, próximo también a esta población, sus compuertas se abrieron el jueves para el desembalse de agua y la situación se mantuvo el viernes, aunque con menos agua aliviada.

http://www.hoy.es/v/20130310/prov-ba...-20130310.html

----------

